# Electronic payments



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

knaveman67 said:


> No fixing needed. I meant what I said. I won't charge the customer for paying me a certain way. Just like I won't give a discount for paying cash. Price of my work is the price of my work, pay me what ever way you like.
> 
> I can't, in good conscience, tell the customer how much a repair cost, do the work, then go to collect payment and say "oh, you're paying with a credit card? Then it will actually be more." *Makes me look shady. *


I don't see why. People know that there is a fee associated with using credit cards and that business charge for whatever costs them money. 

In Washington State we do all the quarterlies online now and the state charges extra for credit card payments. 

Doesn't mean they aren't shady though...:laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

It looks shady because rare is the business that adds the CC cost directly into the total as a line-item charge. 

When I pay for gas with my card, the receipt does not say, "Fuel, $85.00 Card Fees $3.75. Amount deducted from bank account $88.75".

I pay $85 whether I pay with paper or plastic. The CC fees are included in the $/gal.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

So around here when you pay for fuel they have a cash discount, because adding fees for credit cards is illegal :blink: (so, let me get this straight, I can take away 10 cents for cash but I can't add 10 cents for CC. Either way gets you the same result, you pay to use the credit card)

So you are paying to use the card, it's not a line item on the receipt.

Do the same thing. $10,000.00 CC, cash/check discount 4%. Just add the fee to the price and if they use a check you take it away.


----------



## jstanton (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm with Leo, just add it to the price and give them 3% off for cash or check. I have never taken cc or been asked to. I would find it funny to pay $300 more on 10K for some flight miles.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

other businesses take anywhere from 20-600 transactions a day. I'm assuming at least half of those are with plastic. It makes sense to add that fee into their overhead. It's pretty rare for me to be paid with plastic, so I won't add it into my overhead. If they want to pay that way, it's no problem. But I'm not going to take that hit because of it, that fee will be added into their invoice.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

You don't see a credit card fee because everyone pays it across the board, cash or not. But I'm not running my business like retail, and neither is the state of Washington. I am seeing a "convenience fee" more and more.


----------



## TaylorMadeAB (Nov 11, 2014)

Actually come to think of it, just the other week at the registry office I tried to pay with Visa and they charged me something like $5 for every $100.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I think we can bill for credit card fees, gas stations are doing it.


----------



## mezzfloors (Jun 19, 2015)

Could you do direct bank transfer? Alternatively i'd recommend paypal


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

I get get 2-3 per year. My bank gives me free merchant account for up to I think 5 cc payments per month. I charge 4% there is no way I'm eating 4% points. Obama made it legal.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

I used PayPal few times and shut down . They requested 5 yr financials from mr to keep it open. And asked what a strang request they said I ran too much money too fast for 1st time account user. ... I said see ya.


----------



## Ericjames85 (Jul 23, 2015)

If you have a smart phone most bank apps allow you to make business deposits using CC. I've had to do it a couple of times


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

knaveman67 said:


> I make it as easy as possible for the customer to pay me and that means having all form of payment options available. They're all the same to me, no discounts for cash or check or mark up for credit card. CC fees are a cost of doing business.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You are correct it is a cost, but costs get covered out of the clients pocket not mine. 

Makes no sense to charge one guy $50k for a job and then only take $48500 from another just because they want the convenience of paying with plastic.

Don't know about you but I can't afford to pay someone that kinda $$$ to pay by CC.


----------



## Caro (Jul 22, 2015)

All of our homeowners pay by cheque. We have a homeowner that's currently out of the country and will be paying a small invoice by Interac transfer, which is a pretty great thing. (update - I sent his invoice less than half an hour ago and I just got the email saying he's sent payment. How slick is that?) The limit for the transfers is too small for most of our invoices so it's not practical. I use it often, but it's usually to send money rather than to receive it. 

We haven't had any homeowners ask to pay by credit card yet - we'll cross that bridge if we come to it.

We pay suppliers by credit card or online bill payment when possible - it's far easier than me trying to corner the boss to sign a cheque and then either having to mail it or drop it off.


----------



## nunya01 (Mar 25, 2012)

During the credit reform a few years ago, the laws were finally changed to allow businesses to charge more from credit transactions. Before then, you had to do the old "cash discount" trick.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Still have to do the cash discount trick in CT. It's illegal to charge more for CC. So most of the place just charge the CC price for everything and pocket the extra.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't add anything extra. I just add some to my CODB and spread it across every job.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

Checks here . 1.3/million per year . If they want to use a credit card, I accept Home Depot gift cards in some cases that they can buy there for me .


----------



## goodoldboy (Aug 14, 2015)

Highly recommend PayPal Here. The main difference with them vs. Square is that if/when there is ever a dispute - it is not connected to bank account.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

PP will put a hold on the transaction if there is a dispute.


----------



## TylerThePainter (Mar 26, 2015)

aptpupil said:


> Paypal but only if I must. I tell people to suck it up and write a check. Had one guy living in Dubai so I took paypal from him, but I rather keep my 3%.


I've used Paypal too... IT was the easiest way... I sent the client a link to a fixed amount and they payed with their credit card.

She was in Texas and Im in Canada... It all went smooth.


----------

